# Baby Blu @ 30 days :)



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Here Blu all grown up. Down to 3 feedings a day. 
First flight was TODAY!  
Mom and dad are on 4 fertile eggs now. Expected to hatch the end of the week.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Blu is gorgeous


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! So dang beautiful!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh Wow! I want one. Pretty bird!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww hes so cute!!!!


----------



## Chica (Aug 14, 2011)

I really like his colors!


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! He really is beautiful. I can't wait for the next clutch to hatch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW!!! I can't remember, are you keeping Blu?


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea I am. Considering he's the only one who hatched outta 2 fertile eggs he's special. 
Also iv never had any pied like this from them. Normally they have grey washed on the face.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha, I was gonna say, I would totally keep him if I were you!


----------



## Jojo_Circus (May 20, 2011)

he is vary cute!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Haha yea. He's really pretty!! Since both his parents are white face I would like to pair him with a split wf. I have no clue on what mutation to pair with :/


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Jojo_Circus said:


> he is vary cute!


Thankyou!!!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

He is a lovely bird! Don't remember seeing any quite like him before.

Can you please say what his mutation is called? Is he a whiteface pied? I'm trying to learn mutations and find it easier to remember when I can link it in my mind to a named bird.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep.. have to agree.. quite the keeper!  Just beautiful. Yep.. I want one too!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

This'll Do said:


> He is a lovely bird! Don't remember seeing any quite like him before.
> 
> Can you please say what his mutation is called? Is he a whiteface pied? I'm trying to learn mutations and find it easier to remember when I can link it in my mind to a named bird.


Yes he's a whiteface pied. But he's a heavy pied. 


And thankyou. He really is


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Hehe sweet baby!


----------



## Lucky Duck (Jul 23, 2011)

Such a pretty baby!!


----------



## Blooming.lady (Apr 27, 2010)

Cuteee *v*


----------

